# Audio Q's



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I want to put a really nice system in my Pathfinder its a 03'. I'm strippin it of the Bose system cause its some garbage. Does anyone have any suggestions on audio. I was leaning towards MBquart for speakers and prolly the Alpine headunits w/dvd. If anyone has any other suggestions please put in your $.02


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

If money is no object, I would go for Diamond Audio speakers.

A nice set of 6 1/2" component speakers will run you about $800-$1000.

Alpine head units are nice, I just couldn't find a nice looking one with good controls.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually I prefer the Clarion pro audio dvd reciever( VRX925VD).
I suggest that you check out a site like 
crutchfield.com or bestbuy.com and compare the brands.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

2002JustBlue said:


> *If money is no object, I would go for Diamond Audio speakers.*


I have a set of Diamond M66.1s in fiberglass kicks and the sound is _mind blowing_! I am very very happy with them, and I would recommend them to everyone.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

U wanna sell ur Bose speakers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PrOxLaMuS?_
> *U wanna sell ur Bose speakers?  *


Yea shure, email me at [email protected] and we can talk some business...Its a brand new system, only a week or two old. Anyone else interested as well email me


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*good call*




> . I was leaning towards MBquart for speakers and prolly the Alpine


  very good choice. ive had about 6 diiferent alpine decks and they kick ass. i would also reccomend their cd changer (ai net series)mine never skipped till i kicked it. and i wont say much about mb quart. if you want them then you already know


----------

